# eth0 and login error after first reboot

## terfy

Hi.. I did all what the install-intructions told me to do.. but when I reboot for the first time after installing gentoo ang grub and so on.. I get these errors..

couldn't find eth0

and

my root and userlogins are gone ?!?!?! I cant login as root NOR my user account.. (it seens that the installation didn't install my eth0 and user/root accounts correctly... 

how can I fix this without reinstall gentoo ?? I mean.. I cant even login as root..

plz help..

----------

## itsmegawtf

load live-cd and just 

```
chroot /mnt/your_paratition /bin/bash
```

 then 

```
passwd
```

----------

## terfy

thanks..

and how do I then make netmount start 'auto' ??

----------

## kimchi_sg

make sure you haven't skipped or made mistakes in the editing of /etc/conf.d/net

please refer to here in case you've forgotten.

also, you'll need to emerge some extra programs if you're using dhcp network connection or pppoe cable modem connection.

refer here for what to install in that case.

----------

## terfy

I use dhcp, but it didn't say anything to install any further stuff to that.. and its not through ppp, just dhcp

I'll try tomorrow when I arrives to the PC again..

----------

## jedsen

My eth0 wasn't recognized when I built the driver into my kernel, but when I built it as a module it was.

Be sure to add the module name to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## cokey

from inside the computer try the normal things to get it running, 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 (re)start
```

also post 

```
rc-update show default
```

and 

```
rc-update show boot
```

----------

## terfy

 *Quote:*   

> load live-cd and just Kode: 
> 
> chroot /mnt/your_paratition /bin/bash 
> 
> then Kode: 
> ...

 

ehm, tried chroot /mnt/hda /bin/bash but didnt seen to work..

----------

## cokey

 *terfy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   load live-cd and just Kode: 
> 
> chroot /mnt/your_paratition /bin/bash 
> 
> then Kode: 
> ...

 thats because chroot is "change root" and /mnt/hda isn't a root, nor is /dev/hda and there wont even be a /mnt/hda. what you have to do is mount /dev/hda3 in /mnt/gentoo and /dev/hda1 in /mnt/gentoo/boot then chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

----------

## terfy

thanks.. it helped, my bad - I missed a logical sence in my head.   :Wink: 

----------

## cokey

 *terfy wrote:*   

> thanks.. it helped, my bad - I missed a logical sence in my head.  

 nil problemo, we all do it.

I didn't do it for 6 months and forgot, i sat there wondering why "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" wouldn't work... Well it was because i forgot to mount /dev/hda3 in /mnt/gentoo etc

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

post installation network problem, so moved here.

----------

